# Polish Customer's Viv



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I have a customer in Poland and his name is Lukasz. He builds vivs as a job and he showed me some of his work. This particular one stood out to me and with his permission, I have decided to post the pictures for everyone to enjoy. Take a look at this beauty.

































































My customers have mad skillz... :shock: 


This is his website... http://www.gady-gady.pl/


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Magnificent. Some construction breakdown on that would be amazing. Is that actually another small viv underneath it?


Troy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

That's what I wan't my christmas tree to look like!
That is awesome...what on earth did he use to light that monster?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It looks like an aquarium underneath. I'm not positive. I asked him to join the board so he could asnwer those types of questions. Maybe he will just email me the details.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, what a treat to see this! Thanks for posting it.

It seems like quite an honor to have such a skilled and discriminating customer--congratulations! Is it difficult to ship plants overseas? As I remember you need phytosanitary certificates and what all...


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

And that's one hell of a website. If anyone understands Polish, the big viv is briefly described here (I think):

http://www.gady-gady.pl/index.php?page=stawonogi


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

*Viv from Poland*

hi everyone 
Antone it`s not aquarium underneath - it is a down part of viv -Spatiphyllum planted, but lightning is from bottom ring of yellow, lights (energy-saving bulbs).
I used Spatiphyllum because there is a high water level in the ground, and water pump is pomping water up inside trunk imitation and throught system of kapilar tubes water comes back down on the surface of trunk hydratating plants.
Main lights are best tubes - DULUX L, imitating sun light (Osram firm)
http://www.preisvergleich.org/pimages/O ... 030_20.jpg
The trunk is made from aglomerated kork bark. We glued kork layers using silicone silent - I will show in another post...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Вы продаете лягушек?


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrnicolai said:


> Вы продаете лягушек?


 I wish i could reead cyrilic. 
360 vivs are incredible, especiallly ones like these from Europe. Is there any fauna in that awesome tank?

Here is a decent translation of that descripton of the viv
"
Our as have have become so far ( december 2005 ) biggest, ośmiokątne wiwarium, whole construction has with base 1 -meter (subway) średnicę and somewhat cork pillar gauges be place over 3 .m centrally ( 20 -plate (disc), in center (means) 10 trumpets of silicon ) excavated, over 200 plants occupied round sort ( ) kilkudziesiącioma epifitów. Special are contained in (to) for plants compact ( ) pokrywie jarzeniówki 320Wat as well as steering ventilation of header (tank) include (switch on) in case of (accidentally of) overheating - head office including (switch on) 4 wentylatory. Water drips (drip) from plants it is pumped hours a day in circulation closed from rock-bottom of header (tank) in base of pillar on height 24 implicit pump 2 - where on network 18 drains rozgałęzia powypuszczanych and in different places among plants disguised (camouflaged). They have have become from polished on aquarium with installed additional illumination bottom collar leaned lighting up bottom part ( nierdzewnej wiwarium Spatiphylla, ) mech. Plants it on central trunk orgy Neoregelia, Cryptantus, Nidularium, Guzmania, Anthurium, Vriesea. Integrity steered include (switch on) with additional option time clocks and broadcasting excluding (switching off) ( pilot (remote control) )."


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

abso-freakin-lutly incredible viv man!!!!!


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Czesc Lukasz, witamy z Nowego Yorku! Niesamowite terrarium. Fajnie ze mamy kogos z polksi na tym forum. Mozy bys mog troje powiedziec o twojim zawodzie i kompani ktora podoje te wspaniale konstrukcie (po angielsku). 

Lukasz (lol)

I really like this one


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

"Plants it on central trunk orgy"--(from the translation)

Indeed. _My_ plants should be so happy...


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

hello Darks!de
I`m so surprised (and happy) that my work is so admired by some members of this forum....the more that it`s not my best design 








I prefer smaller setups with more "dendro ambience"


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

I must say you have the largest array of supplies I have ever seen in the herp industry. You have back panels and substrates I have never seen. Also that little corner plastic pond would come in handy here in the states. I have never seen a group of tillandsias as large as yours. And it seems like you have more tropicals and carnivorous plants than Black Jungle. Truly an amazing operation you have going. What dendros do you keep? Do you have any pictures of your greenhouses? I also saw that you have keep crested geckos. How well are they established in europe?


----------



## Lukasz Sulowski (Oct 22, 2006)

cubby
it`s really nothing in comparison with concurention from west part of Europe (expecially firms from Germany and Holland). Tillandsias I have puted on my web only about 20 specimens but not more is needed in Poland when with my 20 specimens exposed I have problems with finding buyers....
I could have about 80-90 specimens in my offer but what for?
Look , it`s only a small part of stuff of my purveyor in Europe


----------



## cstmgp (Sep 11, 2006)

Truly amazing vivs! Congrats on some beautiful work, I see alot of inspiration in your displays, and can't wait to create my next.
Shaun


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Man thats some Nice work!!!


I luv that Walk around viv, Always wanted to do one myself but dont have the sp[ace



And those tillies are [email protected]


Todd


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

That is an amazing vivarium! I love it! Amazing work to be able to get all those different types of plants to be happy together like that! Amazing!!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Very, very nice.


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

I checked out your site and it is amazing you have more cork bark than I have ever seen anywhere and I really love the construction journal for your large built in tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

can you post a link to his site?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

awsome!


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Heres his site
http://www.gady-gady.pl




Troy


----------

